# US Navy Providing Further Guidance on ENDS



## Alex (4/2/17)

*Navy Providing Further Guidance on Electronic Nicotine Delivery Systems*






FEBRUARY 3, 2017, NORFOLK (NNS) – In response to the Department of Defense tobacco policy updated last year and recent incidents affecting Sailor safety, U.S. Fleet Forces Command and Pacific Fleet announced fleet guidance stating Electronic Nicotine Delivery Systems (ENDS), including but not limited to e-cigarettes and vape pens, will be considered tobacco products and fleet commands will align with DoD policies.

In practice, this means Sailors using ENDS will now be required to follow the same regulations and use them in the same places, as if they were using a traditional tobacco product.

In addition to outlining the proper classification for these devices, the message explains associated safety concerns and directs each type commander (TYCOM) to ensure their respective forces have amended their existing tobacco policies to incorporate ENDS and develop specific policy for their platforms and unique mission requirements to reduce the risks associated to U.S. forces.

“Our Sailors work in inherently dangerous environments as compared to the general public,” said Deputy Commander, U.S. Fleet Forces, Vice Adm. Richard Breckenridge. “When new commercial technologies are introduced that may be safe in our homes or cars, it is incumbent upon our leadership to minimize the unique risks of these products aboard our ships, submarines, or aircraft.”

With the growth in popularity of ENDS, commands are experiencing an increase in injuries and fires caused by the ENDS’ lithium-ion batteries exploding.

“Our Sailors’ safety is essential to operational readiness,” said Director of Fleet Safety, Capt. Brendan Murphy. “The risk of exploding lithium-ion batteries threatens that readiness.”

Lithium-ion batteries which are used in ENDs are different than batteries used in other electronic devices due to their shape and construction. When the ENDS’ lithium-ion battery is shorted out, over-charged, or damaged due to moisture, impact, or compression, it can overheat and rupture.

The explosion itself causes a high-intensity fire and can catch nearby objects on fire. Additionally, the potential of these devices causing a major fire on ships, submarines, and aircraft could put both people and assets in danger.

TYCOMs will address the use, stowage, charging, and carrying practices related to ENDS and their lithium-ion batteries on ships, aircraft, submarines, expeditionary equipment and vehicles, watchstanders, and personnel actively conducting training and operations.

_By Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Michael Fiorillo, U.S. Fleet Forces Command Public Affairs_


source: http://www.militaryspot.com/news/navy-providing-guidance-electronic-nicotine-delivery-systems

Reactions: Can relate 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Alex (4/2/17)

I think this has more to do with lithium ion battery safety than any other aspect of vaping. Which seems kinda reasonable to me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Spydro (4/2/17)

“Our Sailors work in inherently dangerous environments as compared to the general public,”

That's an understatement. Most things are dangerous in many of the Navy work places on bases, on ships and in/around the aircraft. Even so way back when I was in the Navy smoking was something you could do just about anywhere except the obvious places where they could easily cause a fire/explosion around flammable/combustible liquids/explosives and other substances, etc. But many got away with doing it anyway back when most sailors did smoke. There were plenty of naval "accidents" attributed to smoking during my portion of the Vietnam era.

Many airborne/liquid/material things present in many naval workplace environments could be ignited just by hot/glowing atomizer coils.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Silver (4/2/17)

Thanks for sharing that @Alex 

So interesting to hear your comments @Spydro !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

